# Canon USA Announces Five New PowerShot Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

```
<em>New Additions Include Super-Zoom Models Ideal for Avid Travelers as well as Stylish and Compact Go Anywhere, Any Time Cameras</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 5, 2016 </strong>– Built to deliver high-quality images and HD video and featuring built-in Wi-Fi® and NFCTM connectivity for easy sharing, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the addition of two new cameras to its super-zoom PowerShot SX lineup – the PowerShot SX540 HS andPowerShot SX420 IS digital cameras. Also announced are three new stylish and compact additions to the Company’s PowerShot ELPH series, the PowerShot ELPH 360 HS, PowerShot ELPH 190 IS digital cameras as well as PowerShot ELPH 180, all housed within slim bodies that can easily fit in a pocket or purse.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24181 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/1317429704.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/1317429704-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1317429704" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/1317429704-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/1317429704-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/5024617263.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/5024617263-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5024617263" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/5024617263-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/5024617263-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/8619337735.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/8619337735-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8619337735" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/8619337735-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/8619337735-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/0814857517.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/0814857517-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="0814857517" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/0814857517-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/0814857517-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Experiencing the power of a printed image is also easy when users connect and print to a Canon wirelessii printer, like the Canon PIXMA MG7720. And for even more convenience, the cameras are compatible with the new Canon Connect Station CS100 – a dedicated device for easy image and video viewing, sharing and storage.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot SX540 HS Camera

</strong>The PowerShot SX540 HS digital camera builds on the features included in the PowerShot SX530 HS digital camera. The PowerShot SX540 HS has a powerful 50x optical zoom lens (equivalent to 24-1200mm) with Optical Image Stabilizer for outstanding optical performance. It features a new 20.3-Megapixel<sup>iii</sup> High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor with DIGIC 6 Image Processor that helps deliver high resolution combined with stunning low-light performance. A dedicated Wi-Fi button allows for easy sharing and transferring of images over Wi-Fi® and NFC<sup>TM</sup> technology. The new camera features a dedicated movie button so users can easily record 1080p Full HD video at an improved rate of up to 60 frames-per-second in MP4 format with stereo sound. The PowerShot SX540 HS digital camera has an improved advanced Zoom Framing Assist feature that intelligently controls the lens, making it easy to identify the main subject of the shot, even when the subject is moving. It also features a lock button option for quick and accurate subject tracking. Additionally, its new Story Highlights feature automatically selects and compiles images into an exciting highlight reel within the camera without the use of extra software.</p>
<p>The PowerShot SX540 HS digital camera’s large 3.0-inch LCD screen (approx. 461,000 dots) allows easy viewing even from a wide angle. Its Hybrid Auto mode records quick video clips before each still and compiles them together to make a short highlight reel. The PowerShot SX540 HS digital camera is scheduled to be available in March 2016 for an estimated retail price of $399.99<sup>iv</sup>.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot SX420 IS

</strong>Based on the successful PowerShot SX410 IS model, the PowerShot SX420 IS digital camera features an improved powerful 42x optical zoom lens (equivalent to 24-1008mm) and Optical Image Stabilizer for outstanding optical performance. A dedicated Wi-Fi button allows for easy sharing and transferring of images over Wi-Fi® and NFCTM technology. The 20.0- Megapixel<sup>iii</sup> sensor with DIGIC 4+ Image Processor helps deliver stunning image quality. Smart Auto intelligently selects the proper settings for the camera based on predefined shooting situations, and 720p HD video capture in MP4 format.</p>
<p>The PowerShot SX420 IS digital camera also features Scene modes such as Fisheye effect, Toy Camera effect and Monochrome, which provide creative freedom to capture your photos. While taking these creative photos, Eco mode helps reduce power consumption for longer battery life.</p>
<p>The camera’s large 3.0-inch LCD screen (approx. 230,000 dots) allows for easy operation and sharing. The PowerShot SX420 IS digital camera is scheduled to be available in February 2016 for an estimated retail price of $299.99<sup>iv</sup>.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot ELPH 360HS</strong>

The PowerShot ELPH 360HS is slim and stylish, boasting a 12x optical zoom lens with Optical Image Stabilizer that helps capture images with flexibility and ease. A dedicated Wi-Fi button allows for easy sharing and transferring of images over Wi-Fi® and NFCTM . The 20.2-Megapixel<sup>ii</sup> CMOS sensor combines with the DIGIC 4+ Image Processor to help deliver stunning image quality even in low light. The PowerShot ELPH 360HS digital camera also captures spectacular 1080p Full HD video.</p>
<p>The camera’s large 3.0-inch LCD screen allows for easy viewing and the Hybrid Auto feature records quick video clips before each still and compiles them together to make a short highlight reel. Story Highlights mode automatically selects and compiles images into an exciting highlight reel within the camera without the use of extra software.</p>
<p>The PowerShot ELPH 360HS digital camera is scheduled to be available in February for an estimated retail price of $209.99<sup>iv</sup> and will be available in black, silver and purple.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot ELPH 190 IS </strong>

The PowerShot ELPH 190 IS digital camera delivers high-quality imaging capabilities with a 10x optical zoom lens with optical image stabilizer and 20-Megapixel<sup>iii</sup> CCD sensor. A dedicated Wi-Fi button allows for easy sharing and transferring of images over Wi-Fi® and NFCTM technology. The PowerShot ELPH 190 IS digital camera features smooth 720p HD video capabilities with Smart Auto mode, Scene modes and Eco mode to preserve battery life.</p>
<p>The PowerShot ELPH 190 IS digital camera is scheduled to be available in February 2016 for an estimated retail price of $159.99<sup>iv</sup> and will be available in black, red and blue.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot ELPH 180 </strong>

The PowerShot ELPH 180 digital camera delivers high-quality imaging capabilities with an 8x optical zoom lens and 20-Megapixeliii CCD sensor. The PowerShot ELPH 180 digital camera features smooth 720p HD video capabilities with Smart Auto mode, Scene modes and Eco mode to preserve battery life. It also includes the Auto Zoom feature that automatically zooms in to frame subjects and keep them in focus.</p>
<p>The PowerShot ELPH 180 digital camera is scheduled to be available in February 2016 for an estimated retail price of $119.99<sup>iv</sup> and will be available in silver and red.</p>
<p><span class="green">i) For Wi-Fi connectivity: Compatible with iOS versions  7.1/8.4/9.0, Android smartphone versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1 and Android tablet versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4. Data charges may apply. With the download of the free Canon Camera Connect app. This software helps enable you to upload images to social network services. Before uploading images, please be aware that image files may contain privacy-related information such as people and places. If necessary, please delete such information. Canon does not obtain, collect or use such images or any information included in such images through this software. For NFCTM connectivity: Compatible with Android devices version 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1</span></p>
<p><span class="green">ii) Wireless printing requires a working network with wireless 802.11b/g or 802.11n capability. Wireless performance may vary based on terrain and distance between the printer and wireless network clients.</span></p>
<p><span class="green">iii) Image processing may cause a decrease in the number of pixels.</span></p>
<p><span class="green">iv) Availability, specifications and pricing is subject to change at any time without notice. Prices are set by individual dealers and may vary.</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 5, 2016)

what SIZE are these sensors? Can't find it mentioned in all the marketing blather. 1/2.3" or 1/1.7"?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> what SIZE are these sensors? Can't find it mentioned in all the marketing blather. 1/2.3" or 1/1.7"?


according to dpreview, 1/2.3" sensors in Sx540 and Sx420.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> what SIZE are these sensors? Can't find it mentioned in all the marketing blather. 1/2.3" or 1/1.7"?


Elph 360 is the thinnest camera with 12X zoom I've ever seen. To achieve such a feat without breaking the laws of physics, the way is to reduce the sensor size, and therefore the lens.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 5, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > what SIZE are these sensors? Can't find it mentioned in all the marketing blather. 1/2.3" or 1/1.7"?
> ...



Thanks! Such basic and important specs shoukld really be included in the Canon marketing blather.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Why? Because most people care about such things? Here...sure, we care. In the real world, most people would see a number like 1/2.3" and at best think WTF, Canon is sure stupid they are mixing up fractions and decimals, or more likely would think 1/2.3" is better than 1/1.7" because the former looks like a bigger number.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



I do consider us to also be part of the "real world" ... 8)
And given the immense amount of Canon marketing blather it is certainly not asking too much, to dalso demand some basic specs to be included. After all sensor size is only one (funny) number - as you have rightfully noted. I would also prefer camera makers to be obliged to provide physical sensor measurements - at least for consumer products - as x millimeters times y millimeters for the 2 sides of the sensor rectangle. Would make things a lot easier and clearer for everybody.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> I do consider us to also be part of the "real world" ... 8)



Yeah, but a part so tiny as to be insignificant. If your opinion was representative, MILCs would have killed dSLRs by now. If mine was representative, owning $40K in photo gear would be common. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > I do consider us to also be part of the "real world" ... 8)
> ...



And if my opinion was representative, the internet would be full of cat pictures...... and they would NOT be taken with phones.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

Clearly, Don's opinion is the one that matters!


----------



## NorbR (Jan 5, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Would make things a lot easier and clearer for everybody.



No, it would make things clearer for some people, and more confusing for others. 

Depending on the target buyers for a given camera, the balance goes one way or the other. Canon knows what they're doing in that regard, it's not the first camera they sell ... And as they go down the list to the more entry-level models, they give fewer and fewer numbers. For the ELPH series they don't even give the focal range, just "8x zoom", "10x zoom" or "12x zoom".


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 5, 2016)

It's still amazing how many P&S cameras are being sold. CIPA data shows nearly 2 million shipped worldwide in November - about 1/2 million to US alone! Must be mostly Internet sales as all the local big box stores have cut their P&S displays to about 10% of what they used to have. And, its been months since I've noticed anyone even looking at them. Far different from Christmas time 4-5 years ago!

BTW: Canon's new website still is horrible... try finding specifications for anything new. If you don't start in the exact right place it seems you can have a terrible time getting to the information you want. At least I do.


----------



## MadHungarian (Jan 5, 2016)

B&H has them listed already for preorder, with some specs.

Hmm, the ELPH 360 looks vaguely interesting to me, for a small pocket camera. At least the size and zoom-range is about what i'm looking for. Though the lens is a bit slower than i'd like. Of course i'll have to compare it with the latest lumixes and such. But i suppose the list price of these tiny cameras, which is about what i pay for a filter for my real cameras, isn't too bad. I wonder if they could make paired models -- one with a wide-zoom and one with a tele-zoom, which you could keep in a pair of pockets?

I'm not sure what 1/2.3" ccd size is, but judging from the 5.55x multiplier it must be fairly small. How does it compare with a cellphone sensor size?


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2016)

NorbR said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Would make things a lot easier and clearer for everybody.
> ...



The worst question I'm asked by strangers when out with my camera is 'what's the zoom on that?' (especially with the big lens attached. Given the answer - that it is 0x zoom on the 500L (and several other lenses), and given it would take some time to explain why my answer isn't just a number, it is my least favourite layman question


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 5, 2016)

MadHungarian said:


> I'm not sure what 1/2.3" ccd size is, but judging from the 5.55x multiplier it must be fairly small. How does it compare with a cellphone sensor size?



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2UtviSXs8EY/VB8NaYxoy0I/AAAAAAAAAyk/6REm2gE0r64/s1600/Screen%2BShot%2B2014-09-21%2Bat%2B11.38.16%2BAM.png

1/2.3" sensor size = 6.17 x 4.33 mm = smaller than fingernail on most people's pinky finger.
Smartphone rear camera image sensors today are mostly even smaller - typically 1/3.2" ... except the largest sensored phones (e.g. Lumia 1020) .... 
http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/2906295/theverge-lumia-1020-sensor-size-comparison.jpg


----------



## shoens (Jan 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> The worst question I'm asked by strangers when out with my camera is 'what's the zoom on that?' (especially with the big lens attached. Given the answer - that it is 0x zoom on the 500L (and several other lenses), and given it would take some time to explain why my answer isn't just a number, it is my least favourite layman question



That's an unfortunate question ... since the answer is that the question doesn't make any sense. I like to modify "it doesn't compute" questions to something (slightly) sensible and answer that. For the 500L, I would tell them the zoom is 10X since the focal length is 10X normal. The questioner will go away happy and awkwardness will be avoided.

(Unless the follow-up is, "What!? My tiny little camera here is 10X!" Sometimes, you just can't win.)


----------



## chromophore (Jan 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Mathematically, it isn't 0x zoom. A fixed focal length lens is 1x zoom, although to my mind both are rather silly notions.

Zoom ratios are exactly that: a lens like a 70-200mm has a zoom ratio of approximately 200/70 = 2.85714x at infinity focus, and the general formula is zoom ratio = (longest focal length)/(shortest focal length); therefore, a lens with only one focal length, say an 85mm prime, has a zoom ratio of 85/85 = 1x.

And yes, I get that comment a lot too, even on a relatively puny 300/2.8. Some of my favorite comments:

"I bet you can see the moon with that!" (Ummmm...I can see the moon *without* a camera. I just look up at night. Can't you?)

"How much zoom does that have?" (Google "not even wrong.")

"That's such a huge lens. It must take amazing pictures." (Yeah, it's great. I leave it in my closet for weeks at a time and whenever I come back to it, I discover it's taken pictures of Bali, Paris, Tokyo, and Rio, all on its own.)

"Damn, how much did that lens cost? Can I touch it?" (Excuse me? How much did your car cost? Can I take it for a ride?)

I don't know what it is about people that makes them think it is socially acceptable to make remarks that, if applied to any other subject besides photography, would be considered grounds for calling the cops, or at the very least, be mildly insulting.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2016)

chromophore said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > NorbR said:
> ...



Oh, you're right of course, 500/500=1! The way I answer, if I'm in the mood, is I say 'it lets you see a tiny bird from a long way away' and they seem satisfied in the main.

'How much does it cost' is a killer too. I tend to prefer not to say, as I feel it puts me at slightly more risk of theft. The third most common one is 'how heavy is that?' - if they seem nice I let them hold it, briefly (but am on alert - although running off with it would take some fitness!).

PS out of interest, does 0x zoom make any mathematical sense? x/y=0? Is that forbidden (except where x and y both= 0? I hate maths).


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> PS out of interest, does 0x zoom make any mathematical sense? x/y=0? Is that forbidden (except where x and y both= 0? I hate maths).


Nope since you'd need -x - 0mm lens which doesn't sound too realistic to me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2016)

When I saw 20.2 MP, I was wondering, but not believing that a 1 inch sensor was in the cameras. It seemed rather impossible, but someone clarified it for me.

The SX540 would be interesting with a 1" sensor, but extremely surprising, and technically difficult. The lens would be enormous.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 5, 2016)

chromophore said:


> Zoom ratios are exactly that: a lens like a 70-200mm has a zoom ratio of approximately 200/70 = 2.85714x at infinity focus, and the general formula is zoom ratio = (longest focal length)/(shortest focal length); therefore, a lens with only one focal length, say an 85mm prime, has a zoom ratio of 85/85 = 1x.



Technically that is correct, but what people want to know is how much closer something will appear when using this lens compared to a "standard" lens. For FF a "standard" lens would be 43mm (diagonal of the sensor size), so a 70-200 would be a 1.6-4.6x (IMHO).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> chromophore said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom ratios are exactly that: a lens like a 70-200mm has a zoom ratio of approximately 200/70 = 2.85714x at infinity focus, and the general formula is zoom ratio = (longest focal length)/(shortest focal length); therefore, a lens with only one focal length, say an 85mm prime, has a zoom ratio of 85/85 = 1x.
> ...



Erm...no. 

ELPH 180, 8x zoom, FFeq FoV 28-224mm, 224 / 28 = 8

ELPH 190, 10x zoom, FFeq FoV 24-240mm, 240 / 24 = 10

ELPH 360, 12x zoom, FFeq FoV 25-300mm, 300 / 25 = 12

Do you see the pattern?

Sorry, but most P&S buyers today wouldn't know a comparison to what you call a 'standard' lens (43mm on FF) if it bit them on the ass. To most, a 'standard' lens is the ~30mm FFeq FoV they get with their smartphone camera.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 5, 2016)

I get that Canon doesn't treat CES as anything "worth" making a legitimate announcement at, but look at Nikon and Panasonic. Canon is bragging about their 720P video features on consumer-oriented cameras and Panasonic is bragging about 4K and "post focus" technology on theirs. Nikon is announcing the D5 with 4K, QXD, USB3, more AF points than I'd ever need, and a touchscreen... legitimate upgrade options are out there.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > chromophore said:
> ...



I think you are confusing marketing with reality. 

For a different way of looking at the X times, look how it is applied to binoculars. 
I would expect that most people would want to know how many times "larger" something appears compared to looking at it with plain eyes. That is a more useful number then what is the ratio between the two ends of a zoom.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Nope, I'm not confused. But maybe marketing is missing an opportunity. They should adopt your logic – the ELPH 360 would then go from 0.58-7x, that sounds much better than 12x. Or not. 

They should start calling them varifocal lenses, too. People will want to know that they're not buying real zoom lenses.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Zoom/magnification are dealt with differently in cameras compared to other optical devices, no? I have 18x50 binoculars. It actually equates to approximately the same as my 1000mm lens setup on full frame, but the figures are not interchangeable - a formula could probably be devised but I'm not aware anyone has done this. Similarly, a 1x (or 1:1) macro lens is very different to a 1x magnification on a microscope.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I think you have proven my point right now. The 18x50 means magnification of 18 times and the front element size is 50mm. 1000mm divided by 18 is 55mm, close to the 43mm, but maybe the "standard" lens is closer to 50mm or maybe you are overestimating with your 1000mm comparison.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



That can't make sense. Because the magnification and the aperture are not linked - you can get 18x magnification with smaller or larger front elements (larger being brighter). By your reckoning that would alter the fov (focal length equivalent) but then the magnification would change too.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> That can't make sense. Because the magnification and the aperture are not linked - you can get 18x magnification with smaller or larger front elements (larger being brighter). By your reckoning that would alter the fov (focal length equivalent) but then the magnification would change too.



The size of the front element is irrelevant, just look at the "18x" part.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > That can't make sense. Because the magnification and the aperture are not linked - you can get 18x magnification with smaller or larger front elements (larger being brighter). By your reckoning that would alter the fov (focal length equivalent) but then the magnification would change too.
> ...



Oh, I think I misread your post. That'll be the gin...


----------



## Mancubus (Jan 6, 2016)

Cool, they get a flagship FF and if that's not enough they also get a surprise bonus crop sensor body with specs that obliterate anything else on the market. Despite being photo cameras, both are 4k video capable.

We get a bunch of point and shoots that combining their sensor areas probably is still less than an APS-C, and a video camera with 2008 specs.


----------



## aclectasis (Jan 6, 2016)

This is my favourite part of the week- when a competitor announces some groundbreaking new product during a show, and on the same show, Canon announced a powershot. Last year it was the a7sII compared to a new EOSM, and this time it's a 3million iso Nikon, compared to a range of powershots. Well done again Canon!


----------



## mustafa (Jan 6, 2016)

Agreed. If I were a Canon shareholder, I would be very worried about (a) the product planners' strategy, and (b) the marketing/PR managers who couldn't see that these announcements would produce customer indifference at best, hostility at worst. Or maybe it's the senior management that need examination.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

Canon constantly manages to beat my expectations of how embarrassing a company can be. So incredibly innovative ... absolutely unbelievable ... They actually make me embarrassed for their "new" products. Makes me cringe ... "Fremdschämen" is the word in German.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Canon constantly manages to beat my expectations of how embarrassing a company can be. So incredibly innovative ... absolutely unbelievable ...



Yeah...how the hell have they managed to remain the market leader for 11+ years?!? I guess they know some stuff you don't about selling cameras.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 6, 2016)

mustafa said:


> If I were a Canon shareholder, I would be very worried about (a) the product planners' strategy, and (b) the marketing/PR managers who couldn't see that these announcements would produce customer indifference at best, hostility at worst. Or maybe it's the senior management *that need examination*.



If you were a well-informed shareholder, you would look at their financial history rather than their product line. Look at the American snack food and beverage industry: it effectively sells diabetes to millions of children, while raking in fortunes for its C's and shareholders.

Even if you think Canon's products are the equivalent of junk food (you would be wrong), a shareholder makes decisions in a very different way than a purchaser would.

It's also telling that Nikon chose to release two pro bodies at a *consumer* electronics show.

I expect that these will turn out to be great products, and I applaud Nikon for finally producing them. It will put pressure on Canon to improve its products, and that benefits customers. Nonetheless, Canon is in no financial danger due to this announcement.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> mustafa said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a Canon shareholder, I would be very worried about (a) the product planners' strategy, and (b) the marketing/PR managers who couldn't see that these announcements would produce customer indifference at best, hostility at worst. Or maybe it's the senior management *that need examination*.
> ...



Exactly. But, I've noticed many people on this forum appear to have about as much business acumen as a toad.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Exactly. But, I've noticed many people on this forum appear to have about as much business acumen as a toad.


Many of these hyoomäns do not have the lobes for business.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. But, I've noticed many people on this forum appear to have about as much business acumen as a toad.
> ...





My favorite Rule of Acquisition is #208 – "Give someone a fish, you feed him for one day. Teach him how to fish, and you lose a steady customer."


----------



## Ulric Wolf (Jan 6, 2016)

Canon - seriously? Nikon presents D5, D500, new flash system, 4k cameras etc. Canon presents... This crap??? Seriously? Where is 5D4? Where is 1Dx2? WTF???


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > chromophore said:
> ...



I respectively disagree. When people ask "what kind of zoom do you have on that thing?" or they see a camera is a "10x zoom" or a "20x zoom" they are thinking "zoom in", aka, how telephoto a lens or camera is. So while they may not explicitly think about what is considered "normal" I can assure you they are thinking in terms of *magnification*. Think like a microscope.

They are not thinking that it is a zoom range/ratio as we know it to be. Nor do they understand that how much it "zooms in" or "magnifies" is dependent on that starting wide angle point. They see 10x zoom and think it gets them 10 times closer/bigger.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> They are not thinking that it is a zoom range/ratio as we know it to be. Nor do they understand that how much it "zooms in" or "magnifies" is dependent on that starting wide angle point. They see 10x zoom and think it gets them 10 times closer/bigger.



Probably so, but it's a pretty useless metric regardless. Definitely the 'zoom factor' is primarily a marketing gimmick. The ELPH 190 has a 10x zoom, and it's 24-240mm. My old Olympus P&S also had a 10x zoom, it was 38-380mm. There's a pretty big difference between the FoV at 24mm vs. 38mm. 

But the whole idea of a zoom factor is not entrenched in marketing and camera descriptions (and it's usually printed right on the camera itself in big, bold type). Bigger is usually better in the minds of consumers.


----------



## brianb (Jan 7, 2016)

So Nikon announces a new flagship D5 and a crop sensor camera....and Canon announce Five New PowerShot Cameras......

What is wrong with Canon???? For heavens sake!


----------



## Adelino (Jan 7, 2016)

brianb said:


> So Nikon announces a new flagship D5 and a crop sensor camera....and Canon announce Five New PowerShot Cameras......
> 
> What is wrong with Canon???? For heavens sake!



Low end PowerShots at that!


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > They are not thinking that it is a zoom range/ratio as we know it to be. Nor do they understand that how much it "zooms in" or "magnifies" is dependent on that starting wide angle point. They see 10x zoom and think it gets them 10 times closer/bigger.
> ...



Completely agree, especially the marketing gimmick piece. The way the average consumer thinks is why they continue to do so, 10x, 12x is just another number they can use to compare cameras. I'd say (sadly) that zoom range and megapixels are probably the only two numbers this type of consumer look at.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 7, 2016)

Adelino said:


> brianb said:
> 
> 
> > So Nikon announces a new flagship D5 and a crop sensor camera....and Canon announce Five New PowerShot Cameras......
> ...



I (selfishly) wait for the 6D mark II. In fairness I suppose it cost them nearly nothing to put some fresh paint and new model numbers on the powershot line and hope for more sales because it's "new and improved".


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 7, 2016)

brianb said:


> So Nikon announces a new flagship D5 and a crop sensor camera....and Canon announce Five New PowerShot Cameras......
> 
> What is wrong with Canon???? For heavens sake!



Oh no! You're right! There's no 1Dx2 or 5D4 coming now! Aaaaa, what are we all going to do??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, Canon sure missed the boat by not making big dSLR announcements at CES. After all, cameras and imaging are a huge part of the conference - that's immediately obvious from looking at the site naviagtion...


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, Canon sure missed the boat by not making big dSLR announcements at CES. After all, cameras and imaging are a huge part of the conference - that's immediately obvious from looking at the site naviagtion...



They sure did miss the boat they should release a wearable 1Dx.


----------



## okaro (Jan 12, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When I saw 20.2 MP, I was wondering, but not believing that a 1 inch sensor was in the cameras. It seemed rather impossible, but someone clarified it for me.
> 
> The SX540 would be interesting with a 1" sensor, but extremely surprising, and technically difficult. The lens would be enormous.



That Camera already exists: G3 X. Of course the zoom is only 25 x, not 50 x. It is not that much bigger though heavier, the SX500-series has a very plastic feel. The new feature in SX540 HS is 20 Mpix sensor compared to 16 on SX530 HS as well as processor: 6 vs. 4+. For the others the main new feature is NFC for communicating with the Canon Connect Station (SX540/530 already have that).

As to the sensor sizes, 1/1.7" is 9.5 mm, 1 / 2.3" is 7.7 mm and 1 inch is 16 mm. Cell phones often have 4-5 mm sensors. On a cell phone the thickness is a limiting factor. It mandates small focal length so the sensor has to be small.


----------



## okaro (Jan 12, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Zoom/magnification are dealt with differently in cameras compared to other optical devices, no? I have 18x50 binoculars. It actually equates to approximately the same as my 1000mm lens setup on full frame, but the figures are not interchangeable - a formula could probably be devised but I'm not aware anyone has done this. Similarly, a 1x (or 1:1) macro lens is very different to a 1x magnification on a microscope.



Binoculars are binoculars and cameras are cameras. In each device there is a customary way to mark things. On cameras the zoom factor has been marked that way for decades. It gives some information about the longest focal length but not exact as the shortest can vary (on current Canon Compacts 21-28 mm). The 35 mm equivalences are used for when one wants more detail.

There is no exact formula to compare. Binoculars are devices that one looks through. Camera is a device that is used to create a photo that is looked on a device or printed out. One would have to consider the display size etc.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

okaro said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom/magnification are dealt with differently in cameras compared to other optical devices, no? I have 18x50 binoculars. It actually equates to approximately the same as my 1000mm lens setup on full frame, but the figures are not interchangeable - a formula could probably be devised but I'm not aware anyone has done this. Similarly, a 1x (or 1:1) macro lens is very different to a 1x magnification on a microscope.
> ...



Well that's my point, they are different. And converting between them is hard, if not impossible.

Although I can compare the impression of magnification in the viewfinder with that in my binoculars (or a telescope, seeing as I can only use one eye with the camera). I'm looking through them both in the same way.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 12, 2016)

Obviously, Canon and others are still selling quite a few point and shoots, but I rarely see anybody using them these days. Granted the people I see using cameras is a really tiny, unscientific sample, but I see more Rebels and Nikon entry level DSLR's than P&S's these days.


----------



## mrzero (Jan 12, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Canon sure missed the boat by not making big dSLR announcements at CES. After all, cameras and imaging are a huge part of the conference - that's immediately obvious from looking at the site naviagtion...
> ...



Yep, looks like Nikon even beat them on that: http://www.gizmag.com/halloween-camera-costume/20331/pictures


----------

